# Dolphin boats



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

More! This one is the 16 Backbone Super Skiff Tiller:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

wow  those are som sweet looking skiffs!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> wow  those are som sweet looking skiffs!!


They sure are. The company owner is real cool too...but the skiffs are over priced if you ask me. That's the real bummer... I would compare these to a Mitzi 15 or maybe a IPB 16. Both are much cheaper than the dolphin by far! We are talking...9K cheaper but about the same level of finish. I know this for a fact because I have an invoice for the Backbone Super Skiff Tiller in the second post. I still think these are great boats, I just think they can't compete ecconomically with ECC (IPB) and Mitzi


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > wow  those are som sweet looking skiffs!!
> 
> 
> They sure are. The company owner is real cool too...but the skiffs are over priced if you ask me. That's the real bummer... I would compare these to a Mitzi 15 or maybe a IPB 16. Both are much cheaper than the dolphin by far! We are talking...9K cheaper but about the same level of finish. I know this for a fact because I have an invoice for the Backbone Super Skiff Tiller in the second post. I still think these are great boats, I just think they can't compete ecconomically with ECC (IPB) and Mitzi


havent really looked into dolphins much, but saw these and they looked pretty nice. didnt know about pricing on them. looked into mitzis and a little into ipb. mitizs prices are ok but could be built a little better. and ipb are pretty nice but havent looked into pricing on those.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

how much ?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

One of my favorite boats by far. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1193522666

The prices have gone up since I was down there. But they are still just as sexy.

And what were the demos selling for??? Post the prices because there may be some of us on here who may be interested.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been in one, and lets just say they don't ride too great either.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> One of my favorite boats by far.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1193522666
> 
> ...


Bevis, that Renegade is TOO sweet! Man-oh-man That would look good in my garage! Also, I really like transom mounted poling platforms...
Here is a clip of the invoice fore the 16 Backbone Super Skiff Tiller skiff shown in my second post.










While I was posting this it just dawned on me that the two skiffs (Mitzi and IPB16) I was price comparing this too both come with only 25HP motors. This comes with a 40hp. But at $12,000 each with only a 25hp I still think the Mitzi or IPB16 is a better deal for a fella whoes tight in the pockets.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful boat. I have had tiller boats, (Gheenoe, Carolina Skiff) and personally, tillers get old quick.

There are a couple of items in the invoice that scream out to me. The Tach at $750, the Spare at $230 and the $50 "surcharge".

I think I will stick with my small Whalers that I have repeatedly been able to sell for 70-80% of cost, 4 years down the road.


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

One of the best riding and driest boats in it's class IMHO. It's always amazing going out to the Marquesas in the rough stuff crossing the BG channel and getting back to the dock with clean sunglasses-priceless.
There are no perfect flats boats but it's a great compromise being perfectly quiet to pole and poles easily always pointing upwind, modest but managable shallow draft abilities (although it can reach most tailing fish easily) but the deadrise more than makes up for it in seaworthiness and not many 400? pound 15 footers even come close to the smooth,dry and remarkable seaworthy capabilities... it won't jolt your spine like lots of uber-shallow drafting flat bottomed vessels do when it gets nasty (the draft is to me the only meaningful compromise next to the salty price tag). The unusual looking extra-wide gunnels act as large spray rails and the aft Vee in the hull spreads the waves nicely.For full benefit pony up for the trim tabs they are a must and she responds nicely to them in a cross breeze and they also allow a nice holeshot when needed. 
It is actually a very small 15 footer and when you take away the cap the actual hull is really quite small and narrow but that adds to the good ride as it slices but there is not alot of room for storage in it if your a gearhead no doubt the fuel cell fills most of the bow compartment and the rear hatch is smallish so there is some work to get your stuff figured out. 
When we go to the Keys it seems most guides have them and many I know are over 20 years old and still going and it always surprises me that after 30 years +- later it's still the standard for the flats.
Best part is the prices go up so much that after 10 years of use you can sell it for what you paid like I did and get your money back-priceless.


----------

